# Slideout Light Doesn't Work



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

On the rear bedroom slideout the light above the bed shows no power when I flip the light on. I have tested several different areas, and the power is there at the connection, and at the switch but when I flip the switch all power goes away even down at the connnection. It doesn't make sense. you would think if its a short it would blow a fuse. any help would be appreciated. by the way I checked the switch with ohm meter and its shows resistence, so switch is ok . thanks Ron.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

did you switch light bulbs? take one out and replace it with one that you know is working, or a new one, sometimes they will burn out around the same time.


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah, thats the first thing i did. the tester shows no power at the connection at the bottom of the bed where I plug it in when I flip the switch. flip the switch back and the 12 volts come back.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Is it plugged in??? Mine has a plug that needs to be plugged in after you slide it out.


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah it's plugged in. i can get the tester probe on the wires on the outside of the plug, and also I have taken the light off the ceiling of the slide and there is power there until I flip the switch, then no power, it just goes away on the tester. i can't believe its not blowing a fuse, but it doesn't.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like a short, but that doesn't explain the fuse not blowing. Unplug the light bulbs and then flip the switch and see if the voltage still goes to zero? Also, I assume you have a good battery?


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm on shore power and everything else in the whole camper works. its a double light so i can test one socket and watch the bulb in the other. I never have power at the light socket, just up to the switch, which i've taken out and tested directly. power with swictch off, then flip and no power all the way down to the wall where the slide plugs in.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd just replace the fixture. A new one is ~$10.


----------



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

gzaleski said:


> Is it plugged in??? Mine has a plug that needs to be plugged in after you slide it out.


Hi,

We are here on the lot of the dealer, and doing part of the PDI while camping in our new 230RS tonight, and part in the mornging.

We had checked the slide out and all the other lights, but the dealership guys had not mentioned (yet?) the need to power the slide out's reading lights with the little pig tail under the lower right hand corner of the bed. After getting ready for bed, we spent about 10 minutes checking the circuits in the panel box, and looking for clues as to how to get the slide out reading lights working. So, I Googled it, and lo and behold found your post about "plugging in" the lights after sliding the room out.

Thanks! My wife and I can now read in bed. Appreciate it.









Johncn


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

There is a loose/dirty/corroded connection somewhere going back to the converter fuse panel, or at the panel itself. It only takes microamps to run a voltmeter, but amps to illuminate a lamp. Even a few ohms of resistance will prevent the light from coming on, but when the light is out of the circuit (switched off) your voltmeter will read 12 volts at the connector. And don't forget, the contacts in the connector itself are crimped, and maybe the wires were not stripped correctly prior to crimping, or even a bad crimp. Sometimes when isolating this type of problem, a "******* Voltmeter" (a small 12V light bulb, with wires soldered to it) is much better than a digital voltmeter.

Gilligan


----------

